# How to Create a Talking Pirate Plaque with a Gemmy Skull, Part I



## Haunter

So you've got a Gemmy skull and you're feeling bored. Well, put it to good use and create your very own talking pirate skull plaque--you know, like the one in the Pirates of the Caribbean ride.









First, you'll need some materials. More specifically, you'll need a wooden board, some fabric, two swords (not too sharp, please), a saw, some wire, duct tape, a drill, a staple gun, picture frame mounting 

hardware, a pirate hat, and one talking Gemmy skull from last year's halloween.









Take your board and cut to the desired shape, like so...









Continued in Part II...


----------

